# August CP Photo



## eOrchids (Aug 19, 2006)

Though I might take some pics of my plants:





S. Leucophylla 'Tarnok'





S. Purpurea ssp Venosa var Chipola





N. Truncata 'Pasian Highland'

Enjoy.


----------



## Heather (Aug 19, 2006)

Ooh, neato! Love the second photo Eric.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 19, 2006)

Very nice photos!

I need to get more CPs, I love the things just never get around to adding more to my collection. Do you grow Nepenthes clipeata? I used to want one hearing how rare they were a few years ago, but my then girlfriend was a bit unsupportive of getting a plant she called triple D's(Deformed Dog D_cks). She didn't last too long...but that's another storie for late night fishing.

Jon
________
Medical Marijuana


----------



## Gideon (Aug 19, 2006)

Very nice indeed


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 19, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Very nice photos!
> 
> I need to get more CPs, I love the things just never get around to adding more to my collection. Do you grow Nepenthes clipeata? I used to want one hearing how rare they were a few years ago, but my then girlfriend was a bit unsupportive of getting a plant she called triple D's(Deformed Dog D_cks). She didn't last too long...but that's another storie for late night fishing.
> 
> Jon



Hey Jon,
I do not have one but they are rare (as you stated). There hard to find in the US markets.


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2006)

Sweet. You definately have a touch with the CP's Eric. 

Thanks for the pics. =)


----------



## Park Bear (Aug 21, 2006)

looking good Eric!


----------

